# RBP



## richg48r (Jun 25, 2003)

I have RBP that does not look like any other that I have. the body is shorter, does anybody know what kind?


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

nice rbp. I see what youre sayin about it being shorter than all the other but I dont think its a special kind or anything probably just a slight deformity or something.


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks like he's got gas...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

holy giant pic Batman......looks like a RBP to me, less the _red_.....could be he is under a lot of stress or isn't getting his share of nutritional food.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

p natt
rbp 
looks awfully round


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

AzNP said:


> p natt
> rbp
> looks awfully round


 very round, but def a p nat :nod:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

One compact nattereri.

Moved to piranha species ID


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks just like my Bent-nose P. nattereri.









You're one lucky guy.....those are not commonly seen.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

sell it to me.. :smile:


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

yup that's a nat alright. i like its shape though. nice to see something different


----------

